# First Prop, Floating Zero from Nightmare BC



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Here's my first Halloween prop. A floating Zero from Nightmare Before Christmas. He floats up and down 2ft, his arms(wings) flap, his mouth opens and closes and the nose glows/flickers.









Looking for a camera that will pickup the blacklight image, then I'll post a video.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love him, he looks perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks wonderful! If you can get a video of the motion, too, that would be lovely to see.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Excellent! Great job!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

How cute! Great prop.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Video*

Thanks All.

Here's a quick video I shot with my cell phone this morning.

Note: I need to adjust the wing action, and the mouth is not hooked up yet.






I tried to upload to here, but it wouldn't let me. (I guess a link to youtube is better anyway)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is flawless, and the fact that you can't see any support lines or mechanism in that video adds to the realism.

If you happened to take any photos of the build, particularly the movement mechanism, do think about posting a thread in the How-Tos or General Props showing how you put this little guy together. I think a lot of folks would be interested.


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh my Gosh! He looks incredible! (I WANT ONE) He looks just like my favorite character. You did a fantastic job. Where did you get the head, or did you make it? I just love him!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks very much. I made it all from scratch. I sculpted the head from open cell foam (newbie mistake) then covered it with Foam Putty.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> The movement is flawless, and the fact that you can't see any support lines or mechanism in that video adds to the realism.
> 
> If you happened to take any photos of the build, particularly the movement mechanism, do think about posting a thread in the How-Tos or General Props showing how you put this little guy together. I think a lot of folks would be interested.


:jol: Yes, please! What Roxy said! Please, please, please...and at the risk of being repetitive....PLEASE!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdblue1976 said:


> Thanks very much. I made it all from scratch. I sculpted the head from open cell foam (newbie mistake) then covered it with Foam Putty.


:jol:That is impressive! He looks just like Zero! Honestly, one of my all time favorite props! (clap, clap, clap) Take a bow!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, thank you....


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

Excellent build! He is great!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Terrific work.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

That is way cool,definetly on my list of stuff to build.Thanks for posting!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love it! please post a how-to sometime!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy crap! That is beautifully done. He looks amazing and the motion is superb. Very well done.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm liking this one. To the head of the team, Zero!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I want one! oh my gosh....if you made & sold those, I'd buy one in a heartbeat! Excellent!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

He turned out cute. Great job.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool. Looks very realistic. I too would like to see how you did the movement.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Started the "How-to"*

I started the "How-to" over on the "How-to" forum.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28917


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Jack*

Zero gets his master to keep him company


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack & Zero together again.


----------

